# Pretty



## anachronism (Mar 10, 2017)

On a recent trip down under I was lucky enough to be passed this to hold at dinner....

Do you think there's gold in it?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 10, 2017)

CHECK PLEASE!!! :lol: :lol: 

How hard was it for you to have to hand back!?!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 10, 2017)

Ben 

Let's just use the words "you have no idea...." :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 10, 2017)

Heavy! Man!

Your skin is turning white from the sheer pressure of that nice rock. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Mar 10, 2017)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

So Jon - did you have to go to "the John" (pun intended) to clean your pants out after handing it back :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## chuckgambale (Mar 10, 2017)

Holy $H&? Jon that is ridiculous.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 10, 2017)

43 tr oz?


----------



## chuckgambale (Mar 10, 2017)

Jon buddy please you held it pal. What do you think it weighed.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 10, 2017)

Thats, uh, quite the "clinker"!

Absolutely stunning!
8) 8) :G :G 8) 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 10, 2017)

And that is a natural nugget right?

It sure has that gorgeous hue of a lot of native Aussie gold I've seen. Or that I've seen pictures of rather! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

That's all green with envy...

For the chance to hold that beauty, and for getting to shadow Deano for the week!!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 10, 2017)

Guys it was north of a Kg. I know that much


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess Rod Stewart was right. 

Some guys have all the luck...!!! :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Mar 10, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> I guess Rod Stewart was right.
> 
> Some guys have all the luck...!!! :lol:



I don't get the luck mate. Let's talk about luck though shall we? 

This lovely little sample rock. You can see the gold and silver in it. my partner mentioned how much she thought it was pretty, and the next day when we got the the airport to go to Dean's lab the company owner gave her it in a proper display box. That's luck...


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 10, 2017)

That's a beautiful nugget!!!!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 10, 2017)

anachronism said:


> This lovely little sample rock. You can see the gold and silver in it. my partner mentioned how much she thought it was pretty, and the next day when we got the the airport to go to Dean's lab the company owner gave her it in a proper display box. That's luck...



No mate. Luck had nothing to do with that one.

It had all to do with the fact that she was likely waaay prettier than you!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh yes


----------



## joekbit (Mar 16, 2017)

With one like that I could pay off my house and take my wife on a trip Down Under :lol:


----------

